# It only took a week!



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

In one week, my Sophia went from hissing when we put our hands in the cage to this! We took a family photo  I can't believe her progress! We gave her treats through the bars of the cage, then from inside the cage, and then she stepped up for a little while, then we got her to come out and hang out with us. Thank you all for posting such great information on training and bonding with birds. This is the first bird that didn't bite me ever. I just wanted to share  thank you guys


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And what a lovely family photo this is!well done! X x


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful.  Gorgeous photo.


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much guys! She's so good, except when we take her out of the cage, she poops every single time, about 10 seconds after she gets settled on a finger/shoulder. >.< gotta love birds haha


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's wonderful...congrats!


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome. She's a beautiful birdie as well.


----------

